# Simple Rule FULL RECOVERY



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all. I wanted to share what I have done to regain my 'normal' state of mind, and personality, without the so feared symptom of anxiety known as depersonalization. I am also sharing possibily the simplest way to get back to the point ALL of you should want to achieve. Anything I say is not miracle information- which is why it should make sense to each of you.

THE 'CURE' : To 'cure' depersonalization, cease your efforts to rid yourself of it, and do not feed your uncomfortable feelings with anxious, and constant thought.

Elaboration on this Statement : I say 'cure', because depersonalization is not an inconvenience on its own, it is only a symptom of chronic anxiety. Stop trying so hard to make this weird feeling you have go away- it is only wearing you down on an impossible fight. If you do not feed your uncomfortable feelings with constant thought, you will notice that the uncomfortable feeling starts to go away. More likely than not, you are either wasting all your mental energy each day trying to figure out how to make this feeling go away. *Mental fatigue* is why your body has fallen in this strange feeling. Because of DP, even if you are trying to live your life, you are worrying about little problems, that because of this feeling, have turned into big problems. I feel that a symptom we all share, or shared at one point if you have recovered like I have, is we think constantly. For those of you who have suffered for so long, and think there is no hope, you are wrong. All levels of anxiety have possible recovery. The reason you have been stuck in this rut for so long, is that you have trained your brain out of habit to worry. You have trained your brain to mentally avoid your problems, which you cannot escape. You have trained your brain to search for an answer constantly throughout the day, to an answer that lies in not doing anything. You must face your emotions head on, and not question them with your thoughts. You must not think about what doesn't need to be thought about, because the less you think the more your brain can rest. The more your brain can rest, the more at ease you feel. The more at ease you feel, the faster your symptoms layer off day by day. The more your symptoms layer away, the closer you are to feeling the way you once have. By this point, you have forgotten what this weird feeling was like, and you know how to deal with your anxiety so you never have to experience this pain again.

arguments on other claims for recovery :

Diet : special diet alone does not eliminate anxiety. Some foods can dim your levels of anxiety, but no diet alone is powerful enough to eliminate your symptoms completely.

Exercise : Excercise, in combination with diet, and the features claims above can have very positive affect on your physical, and mental health, but know that the most effective tool are the claims above.

Meditation : This can relax you in the short term, but may not last if this is all you do, avoiding your emotions and problems.

Medication : No one wants to rely on medication- Even if you do feel "better", I am sure that you will feel unstable if this is the only way you are able to live.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

You're absolutely right.

Also, I notice that a lot of people (including me) have said in the past that they have dealt with stressful situations, decreased their levels of anxiety by not overthinking and "complained" that the feeling was still there, no need for a genius to tell that we can't expect to get rid of it by adopting this healthy lifestyle for a few days/weeks, we have to somehow accept it and live on, because even though it took me a while to realize, I was always looking for a quick fix, I was expecting to get better just by living a few days with no stress and dealing with my problems, but we have to learn how to deal with them everyday for the rest of our lives, it ain't going away just because we took care of 1 or 2 problems...

Here's what I'm going to do, follow the diet strictly, fix my sleeping times as they are all screwed up, get enough strength to go out once again and exercise, like a bike ride or a simple run for an hour or so, try and find something to do later on (either work or study) , and eventually get back my life, and I'm not expecting this to go away in a week or a month just because I'm on a "special" diet, nor I'm going to check for improvements when I start exercising, since I believe the worst thing we can do is "check" for improvements everyday just because we're doing this or that!

I'll also try some meditation, even though I never had much success with it.

Edit: Forgot to thank you for the post, quite inspiring


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

One of the best post's i have read. You got it spot on. You are completely right, we just have to move on with life. we dont need to let this take over our lives..
im doing SO good today, feel great. and i hope this means i am slowly but surely recovering, and you know it can take all it wants. I an NO longer afraid of this, and that seems to be doing wonders.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlynf said:


> One of the best post's i have read. You got it spot on. You are completely right, we just have to move on with life. we dont need to let this take over our lives..
> im doing SO good today, feel great. and i hope this means i am slowly but surely recovering, and you know it can take all it wants. I an NO longer afraid of this, and that seems to be doing wonders.


I'm not recovered but I have recovered once, even though it didn't last long and my advice would be:

Don't "check" for any improvements in your mental state really, live on, accept the bad days that will come, everyone has them, and try to do whatever makes you happy, that's a quite important step


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'm not recovered but I have recovered once, even though it didn't last long and my advice would be:
> 
> Don't "check" for any improvements in your mental state really, live on, accept the bad days that will come, everyone has them, and try to do whatever makes you happy, that's a quite important step


Thank you for the kind words and advice! may i ask what caused yours? and how did you relapse?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlynf said:


> Thank you for the kind words and advice! may i ask what caused yours? and how did you relapse?


Mine was caused by exposure to constant anxiety, aggravated by occasional comsuption of marijuana, and alcohol later on.

I've had it for 3 years now, and I recovered like 2/3 months after I got it, the cause of my relapse is kind of a pain for me to tell but I'm gonna try... Back then I was feeling overwhelmed, DP was freaking me out and I couldn't stop googling around for recovery stories, people that I could relate to so I'd know I wasn't alone, yet none of that helped, what did help was when my friends decided to give me a hand and get me out of the house. So I did, I started hanging out with them and a few days later I couldn't even notice DP, I just had no idea that I ever had it, after a month of living DP free some girl decides to ruin my life, my other friends began to ignore me because I'd only spend time with her, when she decided that I was no longer of "use" I had no one else, that was pretty much it, even though it was my fault for being a kid and not being able to handle those situations.

Ever since that happened, I never had any glimpse of reality again, I've been feeling like this for 3 years now and it never gets any better, still if I managed to get through this once I believe I can do it again, and for good! Just takes some effort and it requires you not to go down after something upsets you, I know it is dificult but we have to live as we would if we had none of this, since I know I won't be able to do it with my current lifestyle, I changed my diet and my attitude towards everything


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Mine was caused by exposure to constant anxiety, aggravated by occasional comsuption of marijuana, and alcohol later on.
> 
> I've had it for 3 years now, and I recovered like 2/3 months after I got it, the cause of my relapse is kind of a pain for me to tell but I'm gonna try... Back then I was feeling overwhelmed, DP was freaking me out and I couldn't stop googling around for recovery stories, people that I could relate to so I'd know I wasn't alone, yet none of that helped, what did help was when my friends decided to give me a hand and get me out of the house. So I did, I started hanging out with them and a few days later I couldn't even notice DP, I just had no idea that I ever had it, after a month of living DP free some girl decides to ruin my life, my other friends began to ignore me because I'd only spend time with her, when she decided that I was no longer of "use" I had no one else, that was pretty much it, even though it was my fault for being a kid and not being able to handle those situations.
> 
> Ever since that happened, I never had any glimpse of reality again, I've been feeling like this for 3 years now and it never gets any better, still if I managed to get through this once I believe I can do it again, and for good! Just takes some effort and it requires you not to go down after something upsets you, I know it is dificult but we have to live as we would if we had none of this, since I know I won't be able to do it with my current lifestyle, I changed my diet and my attitude towards everything


Im sorry you had to go through that, dont feel dumb for it or like a kid, everyone has those bad break ups. I got mine from smoking marijuana and have had it for 3 months now, im doing alot better then i was in the beginning, did you just one day realzed it was all gone? my dr has gone down so so much, its not nearly as bad as it was.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlynf said:


> Im sorry you had to go through that, dont feel dumb for it or like a kid, everyone has those bad break ups. I got mine from smoking marijuana and have had it for 3 months now, im doing alot better then i was in the beginning, did you just one day realzed it was all gone? my dr has gone down so so much, its not nearly as bad as it was.


Well hopefully you won't suffer for long (you and the rest) since everyone's been pretty much positive lately in the forum, tons of recovery stories and tips









I can't remember everything exactly from when I recovered because my memory is kinda screwed up but from what I can remember, I didn't really notice it was gone... I just felt normal you know, like as if this never happened, I was actually involved in my social life and had no symptoms at all, I only figured out that I had absolutely no DP after the relapse, I felt so frustrated for going back to this nightmare, my first post in this forum was right after the relapse, where I just couldn't handle this all by myself, that's why I reinforce the idea of adopting a healthy lifestyle for the rest of your life and not just a few days, because if you eventually recover and relapse, it's just the worst feeling in the world :/


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Well hopefully you won't suffer for long (you and the rest) since everyone's been pretty much positive lately in the forum, tons of recovery stories and tips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet :/ and im so sorry your going through this hell again. but i wish you the absolute best recovery. time heals all wounds they say..


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlynf said:


> I bet :/ and im so sorry your going through this hell again. but i wish you the absolute best recovery. time heals all wounds they say..


Well I won't let this crappy condition get me down, we all have the right to live and that's what we must think about while we recover! I wish you the best recovery as well, as for time.. it does heal, if we do something ^^


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Juan said:


> Hi all. I wanted to share what I have done to regain my 'normal' state of mind, and personality, without the so feared symptom of anxiety known as depersonalization. I am also sharing possibily the simplest way to get back to the point ALL of you should want to achieve. Anything I say is not miracle information- which is why it should make sense to each of you.
> 
> THE 'CURE' : To 'cure' depersonalization, cease your efforts to rid yourself of it, and do not feed your uncomfortable feelings with anxious, and constant thought.
> 
> ...


You're a wonderful noble person.
Although things are pretty tough for me at the moment, i just hope i can follow and stick to your advice
...only someone who has been through the dp/dr s**** could write such an inspiring post.
THANKS


----------



## aries1 (May 14, 2011)

Juan said:


> Hi all. I wanted to share what I have done to regain my 'normal' state of mind, and personality, without the so feared symptom of anxiety known as depersonalization. I am also sharing possibily the simplest way to get back to the point ALL of you should want to achieve. Anything I say is not miracle information- which is why it should make sense to each of you.
> 
> THE 'CURE' : To 'cure' depersonalization, cease your efforts to rid yourself of it, and do not feed your uncomfortable feelings with anxious, and constant thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## aries1 (May 14, 2011)

maybe u should give no thought wotsoever,ether negative or positive about this condition,but surrender ur self to god,the all knowing,i like most of juans comments,i think the diets are nonsense,just faddy,medication i say stay away from,as putting chemicals in ur body is dastardly.I agree in a sense that positive thinking is not good as i agree with juan that perhaps u shouldnt avoid ur emotions and problems that u should feel them,however im kinda moved on from there and now feel that u should have no thought at all and just be centered on god as this world and its problems are not even real.nothing is real as it is in the five senses,and its best to have no thought about it.


----------

